# Check out these waveski photos... coool!



## kayaksurf (Jan 26, 2006)

*KAYAKSURF.NET INTRODUCE:*

*NEW INTERVIEW*
*Lance Milnes – World Waveski Champion, Masters Class*
*25 years of waveski and great photos of Fletcher Burton*
*http://www.kayaksurf.net/LanceMilnes.html *

*NEXT INTERVIEW*
*Julius Wieczorek Jr. **– Kayaksurf pioneer in Brazil *
*Surfkayaking for most off 25 years / shaper of the 1st brazilian surfkayak*

*Keep surfing!*

*Luis Pedro Abreu 
www.kayaksurf.net 
KAYAKSURF PORTUGAL 
http://www.kayaksurf.net/news.html *


----------

